# GFX-Battle III



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Willkommen zu unserem dritten "Gfxbattle",wo ihr wiedermal die schönste Signatur auswählen dürft *g*
Diese Woche hatten wir ganze 3 Render (Figuren) zur Auswahl 
*Illidan* , *einen Troll* und *Heath Ledger,alias Der Joker*
Kein Thema,höchstmaße haben alle eingehalten.
Und hier kommen die Signaturen von Dracun,Kangrim,ZeZ,Mishua,Minastirit,Syane,Huntermoon und Chopi. (in anderer Reihenfolge natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Sig1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

allesamt ganz schön, find aber in sig6 das render gut umgestetzt xD


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

#2 gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Also Nummer 6 ist ja ne GAAAAANZ linke Nummer oO
Hauptsache Ti**en xD
Sex Sells :/


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Also Nummer 6 ist ja ne GAAAAANZ linke Nummer oO
> Hauptsache Ti**en xD
> Sex Sells :/


Ich wollts ja selbst nicht sagen,aber genau deshalb wollt ich die Sig nicht reinnehmen.
Naja,genug Voter beeinflusst *g*


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gern wissen, was an Nummer 6 überhaupt selbstgemacht ist... das Hintergrundbild kommt mir auf jeden Fall verdächtig bekannt vor. Wenn es stimmt was ich denke finde ich die Einsendung eigentlich eine ganz schöne Frechheit.

((Die Person darf mich gern per PN anschreiben, ich hab ohnehin schon abgestimmt :>))


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen, was an Nummer 6 überhaupt selbstgemacht ist... das Hintergrundbild kommt mir auf jeden Fall verdächtig bekannt vor. Wenn es stimmt was ich denke finde ich die Einsendung eigentlich eine ganz schöne Frechheit.


da ist doch der illidan-render eingearbeitet xD
is aber wirklich nicht ganz koscher...(evtl auser konkurenz werten, oder so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Januar 2009)

Man sollte allzu "ansehnliche" Dinge in den Bildern verbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele pubertierende lassen ihren Geschmack von den zwei Anime-Ärschen beeinflussen.

Naja, hab für Nr. 2 gestimmt.


----------



## Lisutari (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen, was an Nummer 6 überhaupt selbstgemacht ist... das Hintergrundbild kommt mir auf jeden Fall verdächtig bekannt vor. Wenn es stimmt was ich denke finde ich die Einsendung eigentlich eine ganz schöne Frechheit.
> 
> ((Die Person darf mich gern per PN anschreiben, ich hab ohnehin schon abgestimmt :>))


Komtm mir auch so vor. Den hintergrund hab ich schon gesehen, und die zwei Manga-Frauen hat hier doch i wer in der Sig...
Außerdem ist das doch ne ziehmliche veralberung der Regeln, so ein kleiens Illidan dingens un so n riesen Männer-Blickfang


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

#2 bekommt meine stimme

und bei nr 6 hab ich fast den illidan übersehen (nein, nicht weil ich nach rechts gestarrt hab sondern weil er doch etwas klein geraten ist)


----------



## Mishua (31. Januar 2009)

also echt ma...was hat sich nr6 dabei gedacht...



....so ne tolle sig zu machen 

*roflmao*


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

hoffentlich gibts hier endlich noch kontroverse diskosionen


----------



## Syane (31. Januar 2009)

Sooo bin auch da und ganz ehrlich bild Nummer 6 is ja ne harte Nummer oO den Hauptrender ganz klein oben links ....und Nami und Robbin halb Nackt nach vorne xD ... Aber gut ....kann mir ja nicht vorstellen wie viel arbeit da drinn steckt ..aber schaut so aus als ob Illidan nur skalliert worden ist und des wars x)Die iddee is aber goil ....

...ich mag ansonsten die Signatur 5 noch.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2009)

Mein Favorit ist auch die zweite Singatur.

Gefolgt von Nummer sieben, bei der mich eigentlich nur die Schrift stört.

Bei der ersten wirkt der Troll wie ein Fremdkörper, passt überhaupt nicht zum Hintergrund.
Nummer drei hat eine nicht sehr vorteilhafte Bildaufteilung.
Nummer vier ist auch gut geworden, aber dort fehlen mir irgendwie klare Linien. Vor allem in der linken Bildhälfte.
Bei Nummer fünf ist Illidan eigentlich auch recht gut eingarbeitet. Hier ist aber der schwarze Batzen in der Mitte einfach nur, naja, sieht halt nicht gut aus.
Zu Nummer sechs ist im Grunde schon alles gesagt. Hat mit Illidan rein gar nichts zu tun, genausogut hätte man ein Bild von seinem Kühlschrank draufklatschen können und es würde sich nichts an der Signatur ändern.
Hauptkritikpunkt bei Nummer acht sind die abgeschnittenen Flügel. Das darf einfach nicht sein.

Edit: als ich mir die Siganturen das erste mal angeschaut habe, habe ich mich gewundert wieso niemand das Joker-Thema genommen hat. Bis dann den Render dazu gesehen habe...


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Also gut, ich schreibe erstmal meine Meinung zu jeder :>

1: Ein wenig zu bunt und "unstrukturiert".
2: Sehr schön Farbwahl, gut eingearbeitet, würde ich ohne zu zögern in meine Signatur einbauen.
3: Interessantes Konzept, aber ohne Text hätte es denke ich viel besser gewirkt.
4: Die rechte Seite gefällt mir sehr gut, aber die linke reißt es irgendwie runter... leider.
5: Diese schwarze leere Fläche zwischen Mond und Illi stört mich irgendwie, aber sonst gut gemacht.
6: Ja... was soll ich da noch schreiben. Immerhin kann man den Render noch erkennen, dennoch weiß ich nicht, was Illidan mit 2 großbusigen Manga"schönheiten" zu tun haben soll.
7: Sehr schöne Farben, aber der Strommast ist auch hier eher verwirrend :>
8: Schöne Farben, schöner Hintergrund. Gibt eigentlich nichts zu meckern.

Meine Wahl fiel auf 2


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

Sig 2


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

irgetwie gibts heute hier nich viele diskusionen...


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

/vote for 6 "nein schwanz don't!!!!!!!!"

is dann doch 2 geworden. find ich am schönsten


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> irgetwie gibts heute hier nich viele diskusionen...


Elender Pusher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> irgetwie gibts heute hier nich viele diskusionen...


wenn man nix sinvolles beizutragen hat kann man es auch lassen.
bild 2 hat voraussichtlich gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann ma gz


----------



## Haxxler (1. Februar 2009)

Schade das niemand was mit Heath Ledger gemacht hat. Überall nur WoW Kram...naja und die zwei doofen Anime Ischen -.-


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin froh, Leadger ist so unsexy xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, Leadger ist so unsexy xD



Man wird beim Verwesen nicht hübscher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Er war der beste Jocker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (1. Februar 2009)

Für mich keine Frage ... # 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Die 7 hätte bei mir gewonnen, wenn mir wer erklären könnte, was ein Telegrafenmast da im Hintergrund zu suchen hat.

Schöne Arbeit und ein toller Wettbewerb - feine Sache.

/wink maladin


----------



## Biggus (1. Februar 2009)

gnomische ingenieurskunst


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> gnomische ingenieurskunst


Holz! Fugger! Argentinisches Gefängniss!


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (1. Februar 2009)

Menno kein Joker bei...
und der Rest ist mir irgentwie zu... ähnlich geworden


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Menno kein Joker bei...
> und der Rest ist mir irgentwie zu... ähnlich geworden


wo sind diehier:


chopi schrieb:


> Sig1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(bis aufs render) ähnlich???


----------



## Mishua (1. Februar 2009)

So, das ist wohl das Ende des Battles. Hiermit ein herzliches GZ! an den Gewinner...

Falls Chopi noch etwas sagen möchte, soll er mir eine PN schicken.

#closed

_*von nem mod gequotet werden will*_


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

So,es ist schon nach 20Uhr.
*Platz eins belegt Dracun.
Platz zwei Minastirit
Platz drei geht an Chopi*
Platz vier an Syane und ZeZ
Platz fünf an Mishua und Huntermoon
Platz sechs geht an Kangrim
...glaub ich jedenfalls o.0

So,kann geclosed werden.


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So,es ist schon nach 20Uhr.
> *Platz eins belegt Dracun.
> Platz zwei Minastirit
> Platz drei geht an Chopi*
> ...


also hat mina auf tittenbonus gesetzt?^^


----------



## Mishua (1. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Kangrim hat nen höheren platz verdient XD


----------

